# Chicken Balls and Egg Rolls in Dubai?



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

So I came to a very disappointing realization the other day... Chinese restaurants in Dubai don't serve "American" style Chinese food... ANYWHERE!

Back home, the Chinese restaurants always had Sweet and Sour Chicken Balls, Spare Ribs, Egg Rolls, Beef and Broccoli, and Almond Guy Ding. These items were guaranteed to be on every single menu at every single Chinese restaurant, no matter if it was a fancy place or a shack. 

There are as many take out Chinese food restaurants as there are pizza parlors. I mean almost around every corner, at every mall, everywhere. I really miss eating a combo with egg rolls and chicken balls and last week I was really craving it when I started asking people at my work where I can find a chicken balls/egg roll combo, all I got was blank stares...  I just assumed they're always available as a combo (chicken fried rice, chicken balls, egg roll - for example)... but I learned that is not so in Dubai 

Then I started calling various Chinese restaurants all over Dubai and NONE of them serve anything I'm used to!! 

I really hope somebody on this forum can help me out... because nothing cures a hangover from a long night of drinking like a greasy chicken balls/egg roll combo!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There`s a PF Changs in Mirdiff City Centre mall, i`ve never eaten there but I think its an American chain.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, PF Changs is a staple in American/Chinese. There is on in MoE as well.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Read this thread please: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/74779-decent-english-style-chinese.html

Closing the thread.

-md000/Mike


----------

